# Christmas Build



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go make some more memories.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

At first I saw Chuck Norris. But now I see Jesus.

Nice clean wraps! Merry Christmas!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Can’t lie, I am weeping a bit! Make those memories!🙏🏻


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Tough loosing a parent. Almost lost Dad his heart stopped twice in the hospital but he's squared away now with his pacemaker. Ironic I passed out twice, 2 months later almost to the day I got a new pacemaker myself. I do have a special bond with my Dad. I was the only son out of three that enjoyed fishing. We even bought our first boat together a 22' Seapro. The Dadvocate actually is Devils Advocate the model of Big Bear Chopper kit that I put together. I even wrapped a guide onto the downtube to secure the clutch cable.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Great build, really sweet with the fish on the underwraps. Awesome weaves and tiger wrap. How many colors / threads on the tiger wrap?


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

All 'A' size Gold, Red, Black on base 2 sacrificial on top leaving Black.


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

